# [Illustrator] >50 MB Flyer?



## SaNik (27. November 2007)

Hallo! 
Normalerweise arbeite ich mit Photoshop und bin in Sachen Illustrator totaler Anfänger. Nun aber soll ich einen Flyer mit Illu machen...
Das Problem ist, dass alleine schon die Außenseite beim Abspeichern über 50 MB groß ist. Das kann doch nicht sein. Nachdem ich hier ein wenig gelesen habe, habe ich die Datei als pdf abgespeichert... Immernoch knapp 11 MB.
Dabei ist der gar nicht so Umfangreich - vier 50 mm Bilchen, sechs ca. 20 mm Bildchen und ein 80mm und natürlich etwas Text. Der Hintergrund in zwei HKS-Tönen.
Das 80mm Bild habe ich zuvor in Photoshop freigestellt und als transparentes pdf in Illu. importiert. Das Bild alleine ist schon knapp 4 MB groß. Kleiner geht es nicht...

Kann mir jemand anhand dessen, was ich beschrieben habe schon sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe?


----------



## janoc (27. November 2007)

Äh... 50MB kommt mir jetzt aber nicht so arg abwegig vor. Liegen die Bilder in Druckauflösung vor? Welches Format hat der Flyer?


----------



## SaNik (27. November 2007)

Ja, ist in 300 dpi und A4. Als ich die Druckerei deswegen anrief, sage sie nur:"ach du schei**!". Also wird es doch wohl etwas zu groß sein, zumal ich es so nicht als Email rauskriege.
Du meinst es ist normal?
____________________

Edit: Hab' die Datei mal ohne die Option "PDF-kompatible Datei erstellen" abgespeichert, und voila, es sind jetzt 6,5 MB. Ich hoffe, dass es so für die Druckerei OK ist.


----------



## janoc (27. November 2007)

hab halt nur geschätzt, ... 4 × 50mm je 2MB = 8 + 6 × 20mm je 0,5 = 3 + die 4MB vom Großen = 15MB 

naja... die 50MB waren dann vielleciht doch etwas hoch gegriffen ... aber hab erfahrungsgemäß im Print mit weit größeren Dateien zu tun und daher schrecken mich 50MB mal nicht so schnell.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. November 2007)

Hi,
also eigentlich macht man sowas in Indesign und nicht in Ilustrator. Aber egal.
Die Bilder die du rein lädst solltest du als Tiff abspeichern und nicht als PDF. Theoretisch kann man inzwischen auch JPEG in die Druckvorstufe geben aber ich halte davon nicht soviel.
Da die PDF Einstellungen, sofern du nichts verändert hast, dir am Bild rum rechnen und du die Kontrolle etwas verlierst.
Die Bilder solltest du vorher in PS schon so eingerichtet haben wie du sie nachher in deiner Datei benötigst. Also nicht in Illu reinladen und dann noch großartg dran herum skalieren.
Und diese auch in s schon mit dem richtigen Farbraum, bzw. Farbprofil versehen.
Für die PDF verwendest du am besten PDF X3 und  schaltest dir Neuberechnung (Komprimierung) der Bilder erst mal aus.

Gruß


----------

